# Killer door



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Great door. Looks like a king snake. Non-venomous.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Yeah, copperheads are out in full force in our area of the National Forest. We don't go out to garden or other activities where they may be living without rat shot. This one hemmed me between our generator and house the other day when I was painting (No Mark, only touch up!)


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The last copperhead I killed was down on that property my wife has for sale. Kids had pulled up a landscape timber and left it on the grass. I got off of my tractor to pick it up and found the snake. Beating him with the timber was ineffective so I got a shovel off of my tractor and cut his tail off, once I realized I attacked the wrong end I cut his head off.


There is an obscure law in tenn that states it's illegal to kill any snake so don't tell anyone :surprise:


----------

